# Gold Capacitors



## DarkspARCS (Apr 19, 2011)

Suntan is an Asian manufacturer of Gold Capacitors, and provides information on them on thier website. Here's the information they provide for their capacitors:



> Electric double layer capacitor (EDLCs) are also called electrochemical capacitors, ultracapacitors or super capacitors. With small size and large capacity, rapid charging advantage, supercapacitors are used more and more on nano-tech power capacitors in hybrid electric vehicles, VCR's, tuners, TV sets, telephone sets, and computers.





Electric Double Layer Capacitor - TS12



Electric Double Layer Capacitor - Radial/Snap-in - TS12S-R



Electric Double Layer Capacitor - Radial/Snap-in - Low Leakage - TS12S-M



Electric Double Layer Capacitor - Stacked Coin (Small Capacitance) - TS12S-S



Electric Double Layer Capactior - Serial Structure - TS12S-V

I'll post other finds on this as I manage to locate them.

I personally have seen 4 out of the 5 capacitors shown here, with the only capacitor not seen by me yet being the TS12S-V. That doesn't mean it's not in use yet, but It's possibly still under developement.


----------



## DarkspARCS (Apr 19, 2011)

Panasonic posted a couple of Gold Capacitor PDF's...

Panasonic Electric Double Layer Capacitor “Gold Capacitors"

Gold Capacitor Technical Guide

Madisound Speaker componants posts info on mundorf SUPREME Silver/ Gold Capacitors:



Mundorf SUPREME Silver/Gold Capacitors



> The metallization of the capacitor foil for our MCap SUPREME Silver/Gold consists of pure silver, to which 1% gold of the nest purity is admixed. Gold alters the crystalline structure of silver and maximizes its very good electrical conductivity. The outstanding properties of the MCap SUPREME - high definition and auditory ambiance of the music playback - are once again audibly enhanced and substantially enriched in nuanced timbres through the utilization of silver/gold


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 19, 2011)

I dont want to rain on your parade but...
They are just called Gold capacitors. They contain no gold whatsoever it is just cleverly used terms like double layered, gold... Lets say that there is as much gold in them as in your gold Visa card. :twisted:

http://www.panasonic.com/industrial/components/pdf/goldcap_tech-guide_052505.pdf
It took about 20 min to read from first word till last one and they never said that gold is used in them. Activated carbon, double layered electons and stuff. No gold as a metal.


----------



## DarkspARCS (Apr 19, 2011)

Jantzen Silver Gold Z-Caps


----------



## DarkspARCS (Apr 19, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> I dont want to rain on your parade but...
> They are just called Gold capacitors. They contain no gold whatsoever it is just cleverly used terms like double layered, gold... Lets say that there is as much gold in them as in your gold Visa card. :twisted:



Hi pat. You are essentially correct in that most capacitors known as "Gold Capacitors" are just super capacitors made from base metal elements or metallized polypropylene, however there exist Gold Capacitors that contain a percentage of gold as well, if you read the quote on the MCap SUPREME capacitors they contain 1% nest gold over pure silver


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 19, 2011)

DarkspARCS said:


> Jantzen Silver Gold Z-Caps



Jantsen Z-silver 
In text : To secure the excellent quality of these caps our SILVER Z-caps have pure silver wire leads.
So there is silver inside. 

Pictured one do not mention anything about composition, I will try to look for datasheet but if there will be gold they may include that in text as they did in Jantsen Z-silver


----------



## DarkspARCS (Apr 19, 2011)

there are monolithic capacitors that contain gold, platinum, and palladium too...

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=9158&view=next

however I'm trying to address the Gold Capacitors of a silver foil nature that contain a percentage of these 'gold' PMs


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah some specialised or vintage capacitors do contain gold, I have seen even brown monolithic with gold on them. I think and that is just me that if they contain gold that gold will be visible on contact pads or wires. I just wanted to clarify this that not every one and not everyone called gold capacitor do contain gold. Just to save few people jumping high and hoarding capacitors in hope to get rich quick.... 

I do keep monolithics I have about 4 kilo used and salvaged from boards and about 2-3 pallets of brand new from closed down factory  but I usually pass used aluminum ones as their exctraction will cost you more that price you get for metal.


----------

